# Skipping chances



## Gomorrite (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok, chances of an OLL skip are 1/216, and chances of a PLL skip are 1/72, most cubers know that. But I'm having trouble in finding other skip chances like, maybe:

- 1 pair already inserted after a not extended cross
- 2 pairs already inserted (not independent events, right?)
- LL skip on a 2x2x2

And probably many more skipping chances of different puzzles can be calculated. I'm sure you smart people can do it. 

This is what i've found:

*3x3x3 skipping chances:*

LL skip: 1/15552
OLL skip: 1/216
PLL skip: 1/72

*Megaminx skipping chances:*

LL skip: 1/933120
OLL skip: 1/1296
PLL skip: 1/720


----------



## Gomorrite (Apr 14, 2010)

Oops, there's a 6 days old thread about probabilities. I'm sorry about this. : (


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Apr 14, 2010)

can you link it?


----------

